# Koiherpes ?



## Todde (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme mal wieder mit einer Frage zu Euch. Beim Einfangen meiner Koi habe ich ein Tier entdeckt, daß rund um sein Maul diverse blasenartigen Geschwülsten hatte. Diese waren etwa stecknadelkopf groß und zogen sich in zwei Bahnen in Richtung Stirn.
Kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, ob es sich hierbei um Koiherpes handelt und wie diese Krankheit zu behandeln ist ? Ich habe zunächst das Tier im Gartenteich gelassen um es so von den anderen Tieren zu isolieren (diese zeigten keinerlei Krankheitsanzeichen).
Ich habe leider keine Digicam, um von dem infizierten Tier Fotos zu machen um Euch die Symptome zu verdeutlichen.
Ich würde mich über jeden Vorschlag freuen, bevor ich das Tier unnötig quäle oder voreilig töte.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Todde


----------



## lars (17. Nov. 2004)

hi...

hm was soll ich dir jetzt sagen ohne fotos gesehen zu haben.
was ich so schon sagen kann das ich es mir nicht vorstellen
kann das es sich um eine herpes (khv) erkrankung handeln könnte.
da der virus um auszubrechen einen temperatur von 20 grad und
mehr benötigt.

das was du da haben wirst sind wohl ehr pocken ;-)
also karpfenpocken !!

also wenns in etwas so aussieht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da solltest du besser nix machen vorallem nicht mehr um diese zeit.
ist quasi bei dem momentanen witterungsverhältnissen schon zu spät .... 

ist aba auch nix schlimmes versuche im fruhjahr die teichqualität 
anzuheben und das futter mit vitaminen zu versetzen.
denn man sagt das bei einen solchen koi das imunsystem geschwächt ist.

also wenn es das war ....

gruß lars


----------



## Todde (17. Nov. 2004)

Hi Lars,
vielen Dank für die rasche Reaktion. Wenn ich mir deinen abgebildeten Koi mit total zugesetztem Ober- und Unterkiefer (weißliche Blasen) vorstelle, kommt es der Beschreibung meines infizierten Tieres sehr nahe.
Ich weiß, daß es schwer ist, gute Ratschläge zu geben, ohne eine Bild als Vorlage zu haben. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, werde ich eines kurzfristig nachreichen.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, daß bei den anderen keinerlei Krankheitsanzeichen zu sehen sind, obwohl ich sie alle zwecks Umsetzaktion in meinen Händen gehalten habe und daher Infektionen oder ähnliches aufgefallen wären. Alle Fische bekommen das gleiche Futter und leben im gleichen Terrain.
Nochmals vielen Dank
MfG
Todde


----------



## lars (18. Nov. 2004)

also es ist nicht ansteckend !!!!  soweit mein kentnisstand !

gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Todde!


Karpfenpocken sammeln sich gerne mal ums Maul herum. Ist aber nur unschön und erst einmal nichts bedrohliches.






Dei Anwesenheit von Karpfenpocken kann auf ein geschwächtes Immunsystem der betroffenen Fische hindeuten. Das sollte Dich im Bezug auf die Wasserparameter und sonstige Umweltbedingungen aufhorchen lassen. Salzbäder mit dem Salz vom Toten Meer (Reformhaus) haben bei vielen schon geholfen. Ich würde da gar nichts machen, jetzt eh nicht mehr.

KHV wird zwar auch der Tätigkeit von Herpes-Viren zugeschrieben, hat aber mit den Pocken wohl nichts zu tun. KHV-erkrankte Koi zeigen im Falle einer Erkrankung u.a. nekrotische Kiemen.
Sie sterben recht schnell.
Bezüglich der Temperatur sehe ich das nicht ganz so optimistisch wie Lars.
Die Forschung steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen. Zur Zeit deutet vieles darauf hin, dass ein bestimmter Temperaturverlauf erforderlich ist, um KHV ausbrechen zu lassen.
Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn wir bezüglich KHV in naher Zukunft in vielen Dingen eines besseren belehrt werden.





Jens


----------



## Markus K. (20. Nov. 2004)

Hi Alle,

wir haben ein ähnliches Problem mit einem unserer Koi. Alter etwa drei Jahre. Salzbäder sind zwar kurzfristig wirksam, bewirken aber keine nachhaltige Verbesserung. Verhalten völlig normal. Teich etwa 22.000Liter, Filtervolumen etwa 500L plus Vortex. Keiner der anderen Fische zeigt ähnliche Symptome.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Todde (21. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jens,
Du hast mit deinem Foto sozusagen "den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen". Genauso sieht die Erkrankung bei meinem Koi aus. Also gehe ich nun nicht von Koiherpes aus, sondern von Karpfenpocken.
Ich habe ihn vorerst alleine im Teichbecken gelassen, schon um die anderen einer möglichen Infizierung nicht unnötig auszusetzen.
Ich werde in der kommenden Woche meinen TA anrufen und fragen, was man diesbezüglich unternehmen kann.Vielleicht ist er ja doch noch zu retten, hoffe ich. Ist zwar ein Jungfisch, aber dafür oder vielleicht erst recht dadurch sehr zutraulich.
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe

MfG
Todde


----------



## lars (22. Nov. 2004)

ähm...  ich dachte es wäre wohl klar rausgekommen aba da kannse wohl nix machen !!!

aba versuch es ruhig mal beim TA !!

gruß lars


----------



## Todde (22. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
@ Lars
ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen oder sonstwie in Mißlaune stimmen
@ alle
ich danke euch für eure guten Ratschläge. Doch wie man an den Aussagen von Markus/Jens erkennt, sind die Erwartungen an die Salzbäder doch recht unterschiedlich bezüglich der effektiven Bekämpfung der Karpfenpocken. Daher werde ich meinen TA anrufen, um ihn auf diese Behandlungsmöglichkeit  anzusprechen und nicht um eure gut gemeinten Tipps in Frage zu stellen.

MfG
Todde


----------



## lars (22. Nov. 2004)

Todde schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen oder sonstwie in Mißlaune stimmen



 beides hast du nicht !!!!
gar kein prob.   meinte es ernst mit dem TA, wobei ich ja ehr befürchte das er dir nur geld abnehmen wird und dir auch nicht so richtig weiter helfen kann.......

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (22. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Todde,

um eine gesicherte Diagnose zu erhalten solltest in jedemfall einen TA konsultieren. Sollte sich der Verdacht auf Karpfenpocken bestätigen, dann kannst du dir weitere Behandlungskosten über einen TA sparen. Sollten die Haltungsbedingungen in Ordnung sein, dann kannst aus einer Behandlung mit Meersalz nicts weiter unternehmen. Zumindest ist mir über eine alternative und gleichfalls erfolgversprechende Behandlungsmethode nichts bekannt. Ich denke das war es, was man dir mitteilen wollte. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Nov. 2004)

*Krass*

Halo, wenn man das hier noch sagen kann.

 Hatte, oder hab noch nen Koi der mal nen Kiesel im Maul hatte und den nicht mehr raus bekam über ich weiß nicht wie lange zeit...
<haben alles so übernommen!
Wargrausam.... auch für uns als Anfänger dem Fisch zu helfen aber wir haben es geschafft und es geht ihm gut....das er nicht wie unser Hund Pfödchen gibbt is alles.
Der Stein liegt nun bei uns in der Vitrine.
Und was haben wir gelernt?.... keine solcher Kiesel mehr im Teich



Mienchen


----------



## Todde (29. Nov. 2004)

Guten Morgen (gähn),
ich wollte nur ein kurzes Fazit meines Telefongepräches mit meinem TA wiedergeben.
Ich habe ihm die Symptome geschildert und er gab anhand der "Ferndiagnose" mir recht, daß es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um Karpfenpocken und nicht um den Koiherpes handelt.
Er hat weiterhin gesagt, daß eine von Euch vorgeschlagene Meersalzbehandlung durchaus gut sei , aber nicht dauerhaft von Erfolg gekrönt sein kann.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich meinen Koi bei ihm vorbei bringen und ihn in ein vorhandenes Meersalzbecken über eine längere Zeit bei ihm lassen (kostenlos !!)
Soweit bis dahin und noch ein Mal vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge

MfG
Todde


----------



## lars (29. Nov. 2004)

und diesen stress willst du ihm in der winterzeit antun????

also in ein meersalzbecken reinsetzen das mindestens eine temp. von 19 bis 22 grad hat ..... um ihn dann wieder ins eisbecken (dein teich) reinzusetzen ???

denke es ist keine wirklich gute idee warte mit der behandlung lieber noch bis april / mai !!!!

gruß lars


----------



## Todde (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,
@ Lars,
Du hast mit deinem Argument bezüglich der extremen Temperaturunterschiede vollkommen recht. Doch befinden sich meine anderen Koi im Haus und ich hoffe, daß bei einer Genesung des kranken Tieres ich dieses früher oder später wieder zu den anderen setzen kann. Natürlich unter strenger Beobachtung der Temperaturen.

MfG
Todde


----------



## lars (29. Nov. 2004)

also ganz kurz 
du kannst den koi schon jetzt ins haus holen. dieser ist (sofern es sich um KarpfenPocken handelt) nicht ansteckend. auch beim küssen wird die pocke nicht übertragen ;-)

das ist ähnlich wie beim menschen. der eine hat herpes und der andere bekommt ihn nicht!

um KHV kann es sich nicht handelen, weil
a: dein teich jetzt nicht die temp. hat damit dieser virus ausbrechen kann und 
b: sollte der koi, KHV in diesem sommer bei dir bekommen haben, so wäre dieser schon zu 91 % schon tot !!!

also warum den koi in der kälte weiter ärgern.  hole ihn ins haus und temperiere ihn im haus langsam hoch auf die temp. vom innenbecken. ( max 2 grad pro tag ) 
mach mind. alle zwei wochen ein teilwasserwechsel im innenbecken. wenn er sich ans innenbecken gewöhnt hat kannst du mit den salzbädern anfangen. wobei meiner meinung zwei vollkomen ausreichen.

gruß lars


----------

